# Testing



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how to change my name so it doesn't have my real name on here. Need a moderator to help me please


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@EleGirl can you fix this please? Thanks


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

I love beagles said:


> I am trying to figure out how to change my name so it doesn't have my real name on here. Need a moderator to help me please


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

It's giving me trouble saying I need cookies enabled but they are. I couldn't even reply back to Elie the moderator when she asked what Id like my new password to be. There was no reply option


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I love beagles said:


> It's giving me trouble saying I need cookies enabled but they are. I couldn't even reply back to Elie the moderator when she asked what Id like my new password to be. There was no reply option


Are you accessing TAM using a computer (desktop or laptop), or are you on a cell phone?


----------

